# Books or Videos?



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

Lets say a guy (guess who) knows nothing about trapping coyote or *****. Are there any good books or videos anyone would recomend? Also not just on trapping but fur handling as well?

Thanx in advance...


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

An awesome book for coyotes (or any "land" animal for that matter) is "Land sets and trapping techniques" by Charles Dobbins. It pretty much covers it all as far as k9s go. I cant comment on '**** or furhandling though.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

There's probably as much info available on the internet as you'll find in books. A simple browser search will land you hours of reading material.

Here's a site to get you started:
http://mdc.mo.gov/landown/wild/nuisance/coyotes/traps.htm

Probably the best book on furhandling is one by Hal Sullivan called "Fur Handling 2000". A book is much easier to refer back to (while you're skinning if need be) than a video....plus it's cheaper.

Smitty


----------

